# Rats; from two accidental litters



## Magalie (Mar 27, 2011)

Due to a pet shop mistake I find myself with two litters, one of 10 and the other of 13 and they now need new loving homes. They are at the moment 3 week old but will be ready to be passed on in 3 weeks. They are all healthy and sociable kittens, ranging from buff roans to hooded buff and black.

They are to be re-homed in same sex groups of 2 minimum and not to be bred as their background is unknown.

The possible fathers are buff and a siamese red-eyed and the mothers are a black hooded and a chocolate. They are all really social and cuddly but obviously females rats are mischievous and love to run around and jump/dive off. whereas in general boys are less active and more for a long cuddle.

If you are interested, would like more details, reply to this thread or PM me.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

There so cute !!  Hope they find loving homes !!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Maybe local rescues would be able to help? I know that there are some rat specific rescues, but general ones may be able to help too?

Good luck finding them homes


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We help people like yourself to find rescues placements for pets that need a new home to help prevent them getting into the wrong hands and homes. if you would like our help please feel free to email me at 
[email protected]


----------



## Magalie (Mar 27, 2011)

Updates on the babies; there are 9 girls left, 4 black hooded, 5 buff hooded (some are possibly Siamese hooded). They are 37/38 days old and are healthy and social, they do not bite and are currently being litter trained. 

I am really struggling financially due to this unexpected adventure but it has been a wonderful experience none the less, I don't regret for a second not handing them back to the pet shop to have them put into tiny glass tanks. I am quite desperate to find loving caring homes for those darlings so don't hesitate to contact me for any information and let people know about those girls. They need homes.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi I have emailed you but just thought I would post on here as well.we have found a rescue placement for these with Clare at http://www.rhydowenrodentrefuge.webs.com/ she will be in touch with you soon. If there is anything else we can do to help please email me back,


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i would Love 2 or 3 girls if you can get them to plymouth at all when they are old enough? 

Ive been looking for some and am just in the process of getting/buying a cage, finding a breeder but if i could help i would love it Please pm xx


----------

